# Diamondhead 2009 Photo Coverage



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Howdy All:

Been a very busy year for me with work and family. However, it's time for the annual Diamondhead Steamup and a vacation!!









I don't have the live camera this year. Figured I needed to spend more time relaxing. I will be posting images, probably daily, to the Diamondheadsteamup Google Images site. Hope you enjoy them.

 From 2009-01-11-Sunday 

http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup

John


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

John 

Thanks for posting the numerous pictures. It is greatly apprciated by those of us who couldn't get there. I could hear the pooting of the engines in my head as I looked at your pictures. 

Terl


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks John. I quite enjoyed viewing those photos.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks so much for the photos John 
looks kinda like a rest home work release program.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw come on....those were _great _pictures! I never cease to be amazed at the diversity of all of the engines that can run on 45mm track! One question.....what was with the Sousaphone?


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it was a sad week for me - I had to stay home this year because of taking a new job. But it was great to see old faces and new locos. Thanks very much for posting them, John!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics always nice to see what action is going on. Later RJD


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, 
The Sousaphone player is Gary White one of two (John Bigelow is the other) LOW brass players in the "Clack Valves and Cornets" steam band a yearly attraction at the Diamondhead steamup directed by Joe Hall. 
I had a great time, missed Vance (though I saw his smiling face in Marc's Britain trip presentation) and was amazed as well at the variety of locomotives. My Sewage Works train (my first foray into 7/8 scale) was well received. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know the guy with the HD(Sony FX1) camera, I am really curious to see those videos somewhere, would be very cool. 

this guy:


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, 

I have a copy of his card somewhere. Give me a few days to unpack, unwind and return to earth. If I forget, send me a pm reminder please.


----------

